# Cost of Administrating Oxi Sensor



## Chimpie (Feb 2, 2005)

Last week I had to take my g/f to the ED for dehydration and being unable to stop vommiting.  She was having a reaction to the pain meds she was taking for her post-oper condition of having her all 4 wisdom teeth taken out.  Anyway...

She got the bill.. and ouch.. and I was looking at the itemized list.  It reads:

Oxisensor O2 Digit - $432.00

432????    I know actual oxi sensors that cost less than that.

Ok, done ranting.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2005)

But why use them when they can make needy folks like you foot the bill!!?? One of the small things that is wrong with our healthcare system!!??


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 2 2005, 04:04 PM
> * But why use them when they can make needy folks like you foot the bill!!?? *


 I've read that line a dozen times now and I just don't understand it.   :unsure:  :blink: 

Can you rephrase that for the intellectually impared?


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Feb 3 2005, 09:25 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Feb 3 2005, 09:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-coloradoemt_@Feb 2 2005, 04:04 PM
> * But why use them when they can make needy folks like you foot the bill!!?? *


I've read that line a dozen times now and I just don't understand it.   :unsure:  :blink: 

Can you rephrase that for the intellectually impared?   [/b][/quote]
He's saying why should the hospital use cheaper oxi-sensors when they can use whatever they want - you pretty much have no choice and they have you where they want you - and can charge you what they want.

I think that's what he meant.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes what the Goddess said.   I have a sister-in-law who works in managment at one of Denvers largest hospitals. It floored me when she told me what they can charge for items used for the various interventions they provide. I liken it to robbery....


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 3 2005, 06:45 PM
> * Yes what the Goddess said.   I have a sister-in-law who works in managment at one of Denvers largest hospitals. It floored me when she told me what they can charge for items used for the various interventions they provide. I liken it to robbery.... *


 what it comes down to is that Medi-scare and other insurance only will pay X per day for room, and other stuff - the hospitals have to find "loopholes" like a $432 SPO2 reading to cover their losses for un- and underinsured patients, and they usually like to turn a profit, too...

Jon


----------



## MMiz (Feb 3, 2005)

That's shocking.

Lesson learned... it's time to be a whacker.  You can buy a PulseOx for cheaper than that   

By the way, is she doing better?


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 3, 2005)

It's total BS.  I worked in billing for a large clinic (not to be confused with a FREE clinic - nothing about this place is free).  I can’t count the number of pts that screamed at me in my two years of employment there.  The ENT department loved one procedure that cost somewhere around $800-$900.  Though I have never seen it performed, from what I gathered through the rants of the disgruntled pt's is that it consisted of the Doc looking into the nose with a scope thingy.  Totally non invasive.  This was usually done at a 15 minute office visit which itself cost over $300 (ENT=specialist=charge whatever the hell they want).  The worst part was that I totally agreed with these poor people, but I had to defend the BS with "case specific verbiage" set forth by administration. (BS on script)

At my last Dr visit, I had a taste of it myself.  I'm diabetic and was feeling crummy, so the Doc wanted to do an Accucheck.  OK, no biggie, though I had just done one 2 hrs prior.  A couple weeks later I got my bill.  $50 for the Accucheck!!!!!!  My month supply of test strips barely costs that - BEFORE INSURANCE!  


BS BS BS. Grrrr... :blink:


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Feb 3 2005, 07:17 PM
> * By the way, is she doing better? *


 Yes Matt.  She is doing better.  Thanks.  She was better by the next day or so.  They gave her like four doses of morphine, some anti-nausea meds, 2 bags of fluids and some antibiotics.  By the next day she was up and eating again and didn't throw up once.  Yesterday she got her stiches taken out and is feeling 100% better now.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

I knew the doc and was charged $450.00 ish


----------

